# winter '13-'14



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

. .


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

When was this, today?


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Winter 13-14 would be last year


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ahh, yes. Good point lol


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Yup........We had a lot of Snow last Winter......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;1842653 said:


> Yup........We had a lot of Snow last Winter......


Don't recall, was there anything special


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

I think that was 9'' of wet in 1 pass . the type that brings small trucks w/straight blades to a halt or buries ya


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

. .


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Those first pictures look like some wet, sloppy crap....Kinda like my first prom date.....:salute:


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

only difference is , the prom date pays here


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Why aren't your lights on?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

WIPensFan;1843047 said:


> Why aren't your lights on?


1) wasn't driving that , I obviously took the picture from my truck 
2) lights who cares? , its private property.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Citytow;1843194 said:


> 1) wasn't driving that , I obviously took the picture from my truck
> 2) lights who cares? , its private property.


Ok, but I wouldn't say it was obvious you took the picture from your truck, a lot of guys hop out and take pictures of there trucks.

That's a really dangerous practice, I see no reason why they would be off.

Anyway, I like the pictures, that heavy stuff is not fun.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

WIPensFan;1843215 said:


> Ok, but I wouldn't say it was obvious you took the picture from your truck, a lot of guys hop out and take pictures of there trucks.
> 
> That's a really dangerous practice, I see no reason why they would be off.
> 
> Anyway, I like the pictures, that heavy stuff is not fun.


 his frame was cracked in half at the steering box too while plowing with a half ton salt on .he had no choice , he made commitments with us . the truck is now for parts in his yard. I may have some pixys of the carnage

lights were the least of his worries .Thumbs Up


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

thanks for visiting wesport
theres nothing like a new steel edge !


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

ooops .


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

13-14 . .wesport

nothing ..... but net !


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

lighter teaser storms 13-14
bottom ... waiting for a PENNDOT buddy to pass so I can make a deposit on Rt.1 . . all you gotta do is grease his hand each storm and we can literally "remove " the white from the property resulting in an "Upcharge removal profit" and wet black surface .LOL


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

. .


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

. .


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

. bbq


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

He has lights inside the front wheel wells, anyone else notice that.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;1843405 said:


> He has lights inside the front wheel wells, anyone else notice that.


they're my glow plugs :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;1843405 said:


> He has lights inside the front wheel wells, anyone else notice that.


I was trying to figure out the chains in Philly thing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The chains I figured he just wanted to be an Ice Road Trucker wanna be. But I am baffled by the lights inside the wheel wells.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1843144 said:


> Good point, Defcon had to pay for his date.


*Nope.....Just had to fill her full of Air............*



1olddogtwo;1843159 said:


> Think he's still paying for it.......


*I am......In more ways than I can count......:*nod:



Mark Oomkes;1843171 said:


> I thought they had antibiotics for that? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


*They do......And they work Great..........*



Mark Oomkes;1843328 said:


> Here we go..........


.......:laughing:


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;1843425 said:


> The chains I figured he just wanted to be an Ice Road Trucker wanna be. But I am baffled by the lights inside the wheel wells.


word has it , you can see me from space


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

I have lights like that on my jeep but we call them rock lights


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

i am seriously wondering the light(looks like it is facing into the wheel well) in the wheel well. What is it used for? Maybe trying to shine out, rather than up?


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

I think those are called mood lights. They change color


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice pics. How do you like that dxt? On my list for next year


----------

